# Plant ID please



## DeeBee (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Can someone tell me what the taller plants are in this tank? I'm leaning toward Sag Subulata but I am probably way off.

http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery03/25.jpg

Thanks so much!


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

That is a photo of a display tank at AquaForest in San Francisco. I called them about it a few months back, and they told me the plant is Echinodorus latifolius.


----------



## DeeBee (Oct 3, 2008)

Great. Thanks for the help!

Now if I can just find a place that sells it.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You can put a "want to buy" ad in the for sale forum. Or, as I have done, just search that forum for that particular plant, note who has offered it for sale before, and send them a PM offering to buy some.


----------

